# Eleocharis parvula Dwarf (Hairgrass)



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well for starters I personally wouldn't throw out plants. I always give mine a chance emersed in a separate container. The availability of air helps them out a lot.

Next, many plants seem to be hurting when first planted due to shock and possibly being grown emersed before you get them. They take time to adjust. Dwarf hairgrass will struggle when it is first planted. Mine has all turned brown then re-grown after a while under water.

If you want hairgrass to spread I would break it in little clusters and plant it fairly deep so it doesn't float up. I'm growing mine emersed right now so it can root easily and spread nicely. In just a week I have inch long roots and runners. I don't know how your plants will fare with the gravel being that large. You may want to get some substrate below that, that is made to hold nutrients. 

Well you are off to a great start it is a beautiful tank. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks tenzero1!

Great advice, I had the other plants in for about 3 weeks and they got progressively worse and didn't recover, I figured by then they were done. 

Im gonna give it a go with Co2 and new plants next week. Ill keep everyone posted.

Thanks again!
Rob


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck. Just be patient and keep finding what works for you. If you can find some species you grow well just keep them going until you can move up. Lots of research and planning. This hobby is consuming hahaha Welcome to addiction!


----------

